# Concerns about recovery after being spayed



## scoobz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, Ihave joined this excellent forum from the UK and I wonder if anyone could possibly put my mind at rest. My beautiful little Molly, just six months old, was spayed last Wednesday and we brought her home the same day, that night was fine because she was still slightly sedated but the following day she doesn't seem able to sit or lie down, she darts about because she feels uncomfortable and then just stops dead in her tracks and doesn't move for up to 20 minutes or so and her head drops to the floor as if she's sleeping on her feet, its breaking my heart to watch her and I'm unable to cuddle her because she won't stay on my lap just darts off again. I have been back to the vet on the following day and yesterday as I am so concerned but they have pressed her tummy and they say everything is in order but just some animals react differently to surgery but they are unsure as to why she just stands in one place for so long and won't lie down. She does have pain relief given once a day and I have asked the vet if it is strong enough and he assures me it is the correct dosage. Each time I have come from the vets I'm sure they think I must be mad! The stitches are due to come out a week from today. I wonder if anyone else has had a similar experience to keep me sane as its going to be a very long week for my little Molly until the stiches come out.

Many thanks


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I really am not much help as I had my little girl spayed the 10 days before I picked her up. I know you must be sick with worry and I'm sorry. 
I would imagine if the Vet says all is in order and the stitches don't look red and/or infected you just need to keep an eye on her and she'll get through it. I"d just let her be...on her bed or so..and not try any cuddling for right now. I'm sure others here can actually provide valuable information regarding this. good luck! 

And welcome to the Forum!


----------



## scoobz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, thankyou so much for your reply, I think I will be just wishing this coming week away. I'm feeling even more concerned after reading another thread regarding signs of pain and poor little Molly seems to tick every box of the first category. I just don't know what I can do to help her and the thought that she is in pain just breaks my heart.
Thankyou again for the welcome to the forum.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Goodmorning I am from Canada welcome..

I just got my Luna spayed on Monday and beleive me I know what you are going through Luna did similar things she is probably not in pain but itchy and uncomfortable I do not think your mad , i was freaking out myself!!! Luna also walks on 3 ,because she constantly tries to scratch her incision with back leg,I 
went through all of this also the almost exact same thing she would dart acroos the room and sit , the day after did not walk would just freeze standing , what meds is she on mine was on rimadyl for 4 days today is the first day with no meds lets see what she does????please i know its hard but the great people on this sight really are helping me through this difficult time , you just joined the best sight everyone is so helpful ..if you need anything else i will keep checking and trying to help you throught this ,like everyone did for me .


hugs

anna


----------



## Simon & Simone (Apr 13, 2009)

I had Simone spayed and she had a longer recovery time than did her brother Simon. My vet said, "Think about it, she had a hysterectomy, you'd be uncomfortable for awhile as well." The pain medications also cause odd behavior so I'm sure as soon as you ween her off you'll notice that she will start to return to normal. It took several weeks for Simone to move as quickly as she use to and recover her former personality. With females, there are hormonal changes that take place on top of the physical incision. Your dog will be fine just make sure she doesn't over exert her self when she darts around as she can pull a stick or cause her wound to open. It's actually a good thing that she stands around even though it's disturbing to you, she's probably just afraid because surgery and the anesthesia is a shock to the body. I know the feeling but Simone is just fine.


----------



## scoobz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Anna for the kind words and I hope Luna is coping well without her meds. Mollys medication is called Metacam and thankfully I don't have to fight with her to take it so one thing less to worry about but as the day is progressing we seem to have another problem she seems to want to go toilet anywhere but where she's supposed to go in the garden! I've been taking her into the garden but she runs back in and does a wee on the carpet and anywhere else she can get too... my duvet was the last casualty! I'm sure this is just a little blip as her little world has been turned upside down. I hadn't thought about the hormonal changes but of course this must take place as well.

Thanks to everyone for their support.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Coconut had a rough recovery too. I was beginning to think I did the wrong thing by having it done because she was in so much pain for about a week. But once the sutures came out she was much better!! She would get up and act like something was chasing her or if you picked her up she would scream. Promise it will get better though. I just had our little yorkie who is a male neutered last sunday and he was jumping and running that afternoon like nothing had happend. They are all different, hang in there.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I hope you both have a speedy recovery. I was thinking perhaps the metacam was making Molly a little woozy. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Scoobz87 @ Oct 31 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845769


> Thanks Anna for the kind words and I hope Luna is coping well without her meds. Mollys medication is called Metacam and thankfully I don't have to fight with her to take it so one thing less to worry about but as the day is progressing we seem to have another problem she seems to want to go toilet anywhere but where she's supposed to go in the garden! I've been taking her into the garden but she runs back in and does a wee on the carpet and anywhere else she can get too... my duvet was the last casualty! I'm sure this is just a little blip as her little world has been turned upside down. I hadn't thought about the hormonal changes but of course this must take place as well.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support.[/B]


hi there just checking to see how is molly doing??? oh the pipi thing Luna did the same thing today is the first day she actually went on her pipi pad.....and bowel movement it took luna 4 days to have one also ,the anesthesia slows them down..write back and let me know how your little girl is doing???


love 

anna


----------



## scoobz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, thank you again for all your support and kind words, I'm sorry I've not answered everyone individually but I am very new to the Forum and still not worked out what to do when replying etc and also the time difference here in the UK but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it.
Molly seems a little brighter than yesterday but still won't lie down and I was quite upset last night because she was literally sleeping on her feet and puts her little head on anything she can rest on, it is so sad to watch and I am so missing my cuddles with her. I will let you all know how our day goes today.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

goodmorning its morning here 7;30 am,

how are you? please do not worry ,your little molly will be fine , my luna is getting there tomorrow makes a week and she still uncomfortable with her stitches walks on three , her left hind leg always trying to scratch those stitches but we have a baby onesie on her .....is she eating and drinking well???

prayers for you and molly


hugs

anna


----------



## scoobz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Nov 1 2009, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846002


> goodmorning its morning here 7;30 am,
> 
> how are you? please do not worry ,your little molly will be fine , my luna is getting there tomorrow makes a week and she still uncomfortable with her stitches walks on three , her left hind leg always trying to scratch those stitches but we have a baby onesie on her .....is she eating and drinking well???
> 
> ...


Hi Anna,

Molly is a lot better today and running around just like Luna on three legs and trying to scratch her stitches but she is definately a lot brighter and she has started playing with her toys again. I hope Luna is feeling a lot better too, has she had her stitches removed yet? 

Take care,

Cheryl


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Great news! Recovery is coming along nicely then!  :biggrin:


----------



## scoobz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 3 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846790


> Great news! Recovery is coming along nicely then!  :biggrin:[/B]


Hi Sandra, yes thanks she seems so much better now, I think the stitches are starting to itch now but they will be coming out on Saturday so I'm wishing the week away lol

Cheryl


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello there I am glad to hear MOLLY is doing much better no Luna stitches have not come out yet my vet leaves them in for 14 WHOLE days seems l;ike an eternity to me !!!! she is getting matted and in bad need of a bath and etc........i cannot wait cross my fingers she will keep dpoing well ......



hugs for you and Molly 


love 


anna :wub:


----------



## scoobz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Nov 3 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846989


> hello there I am glad to hear MOLLY is doing much better no Luna stitches have not come out yet my vet leaves them in for 14 WHOLE days seems l;ike an eternity to me !!!! she is getting matted and in bad need of a bath and etc........i cannot wait cross my fingers she will keep dpoing well ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Anna,

Awww 14 days is such a long time, Mollys will have been in for 10 days when they are removed and that seems a long time so I guess you must be pulling your hair out waiting so long. I did read your other thread regarding poor Luna matting and I know how you feel when you've looked after their coat and then after a few days not being able to give them a good brushing the matts seem to come from nowhere! I've been quite lucky with Molly she doesn't seem too bad at the moment as the stitches are not covered with an onesie or anything, the Vets here in the UK use what I can only describe as an upside down lampshade that fits on to her collar to prevent her from pulling at her stitches and we put it on her at night or if she is left alone at any time so luckily the matting problem hasn't been too bad. I do hope you get through it okay and will be thinking of you. Will let you know how the stitch removal goes,
take care,

Cheryl


----------



## N0duplications (Feb 1, 2021)

scoobz87 said:


> Thanks Anna for the kind words and I hope Luna is coping well without her meds. Mollys medication is called Metacam and thankfully I don't have to fight with her to take it so one thing less to worry about but as the day is progressing we seem to have another problem she seems to want to go toilet anywhere but where she's supposed to go in the garden! I've been taking her into the garden but she runs back in and does a wee on the carpet and anywhere else she can get too... my duvet was the last casualty! I'm sure this is just a little blip as her little world has been turned upside down. I hadn't thought about the hormonal changes but of course this must take place as well.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support.


I just had my female Maltese Lou Lou spayed 9 days ago. The vet kept her for the first 24 hours to make sure she was fine. When they sent her home she constantly had to pee so we went back to give her a shot for a bladder infection. That helped with the constant urinating. Then we ran into a new problem. She is 7 and has never peed other than outside or on her pad, we would always take long drives and she would let me know if she had to go to the bathroom. She peed on my parents couch, on my bed and after drivigg by for about 4 minutes all over my leg. I don’t get it. We used to go on 6 hour rides no problem. Not sure if it’s cause she was older while spayed or if it messed something up. I hope after the two week recovery she is good and can hold it. She gives absolutely no warning of having to pee like she did before so it makes me wonder if she can actually feel that she even has to go anymore. Or if she has any warning that she has to go or if it is to where she just has to relieve herself rn


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

I know many will say I'm wrong. I have had 5 female maltese. Never spay per vets advice. They are so little that anesthesia can be tricky. My fluffs are litterbox trained, so never outside. Their heats are nothing. At least my experience.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a very heated subject, and I for one am all for spay and neuter - at an appropriate age. I know too many dogs who have had pyometra and mammary tumors to not want to reduce that risk. Blood work before anesthesia, wait until most growth is done, remove any retained baby teeth at the same time, and the dog will be healthier in the long run. There are vets who specialize in toy breeds, which minimizes the risk.


----------

